# Need Advice: MKV Jetta TDI



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

I just recently installed coilovers on my ride and compared to my buddys bagged car it rides like crap compared to him. I tried to ask him for advice but he told me he had a local shop install his setup $3200 YIKES...

i was told by one friend i can take my coilovers apart and use them for a budget bag setup but i never done anything of this sort so i wanted to get more advice from you guys. I tried to search for it but i got a million adds post of bag setups for sale.. so it was no help. 

The biggest reason i want to go to bags is i cant get over the speed bumps in my neighborhood at my current ride height so i have to raise it to go anywhere and its annoying jacking it up to do that. 

How it sits now..


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dont go bag over coils youll regret it


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

If you're going to bag it, do it the right way. Look up a kit on BagRiders. Some places have sales, so be on a look out for that. I got mine through EuroEnginuity when they were having a sale for WaterFest this year. Install bags isn't rocket science, you just have to be mildly mechanically inclined and read the instructions and follow them by the book. You shouldn't need to pay a shop to install your setup. My buddy Kevin and I knocked out my setup in a few days. I had a buddy do the whole Bags over Coils thing and it just didn't work out. Wasn't reliable and it didn't have as much travel as regular air struts. He actually ended up rubbing a hole throw one of his front bags and he's not back on coils :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with doing bags over coils if you know what you're doing and you do it right. In fact, there's really no difference in reliability with BOC's vs. any other kind of air ride. There's not much difference between any air bag setup other then the bags themselves. In terms of BOC's if you do a quality install and you make sure you don't have any clearance issues, there's absolutely no reason why it shouldn't work as well as any other air ride setup.

Ride quality, yes that can suffer if you don't have quality components. If you have a good damper that has adjustable dampening and rebound, you can really get great ride quality out of a BOC's setup. If (like me) you go with a more budget damper you're obviously going to have a more difficult time getting the ride you want vs. the ride height that you like. It's definitely a trade off, but it can still be a pretty good balance with a little patience and time dialing it in.

I've had my BOC's on for a good 15k+ miles now and I've had one bag rub through because I ran too wide a tire, too low. That's the only issue I've ever had with the setup and it was my own fault. I knew it was an issue and I choose to ignore it, and I paid the price. It could happen with any bag setup though, so it's not a BOC specific thing. 

BOC's aren't ideal in all cases, but there's no reason to completely discount them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Honestly your best bet would be to sell the coilover setup and start fresh. We've found that on the Mk4,5,6 platforms, the shocks don't take well to being 'converted' to Bag-over-Coils. If you air out regularly (which most folks do), they struts tend to blow out pretty quickly.

You can't beat Air Lift when it comes to value, they're worth every penny. :beer:

By the way, I see that you have a 2265VK!!? How do you like it?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Fun!!! Haha... It's funny telling a corvette driver they got beat by an diesel Jetta


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Did you get the turbo from darkside?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Nope!!


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Who did you get it from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Found the build thread on tdiclub


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

It was purchased in uk from a turbo company I found in there phone book there


----------

